# News about Disney's "Aladdin" DVD release



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

(Variety) After spending the past 10 years locked in a Disney bottle, "Aladdin" (and Genie) will become part of a whole new homevideo world on Oct. 5, when the Disney toon makes its debut on DVD.

The 1992 film, which has been off the market entirely for 10 years, has been newly restored for its inaugural digital presentation and 5.1 surround sound and enhanced home theater sound mix.

To accommodate the sharper DVD image quality, more than 20% of the original artwork has been enhanced, with some characters redrawn to add more facial detail, and backgrounds in many scenes have been touched up for color and detail. Stars in the sky presented perhaps the biggest challenge, with a total of 92 star scenes reworked to be more believable on the TV screen.

*Full Story*


----------

